# Designer mens bags



## amine

Hello friends, was wondering if any forum members use bags for traveling or on a daily basis (i.e tote bags, shoulder bags, etc...). I've noticed myself using more often week end bags lately (LV Carryall for example) and putting away my usual shoulder bags which i've been using for many years, i'm not sure about the trend or the culture in other parts of the world such as USA but here in my country (France, Italy) and in my country of residence (Hong Kong) men do carry bags and brands such as Louis Vuitton, Gucci, YSL are becoming very popular, locals have a preference towards Canvas due to its long lasting quality and minimal care, leather is seen every now and then and i have to admit that it's not easy to take care of such material especially when you live in a very humid city (HK). I'm using my ones mainly for business trips or to the gym but found myself sometimes carrying it whenever i go shopping to avoid bringing more bags home. Would like to hear your experiences and opinion on this matter, is it considered too risky for a guy to carry a designer mens bag in your location? Here are some of mine :



















Cheers,


----------



## pukematrixx

for travel i use a canvas les essentials bag trimmed with leather, same look as this but black and canvas as mentioned...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I have a few travel bags, that I use for short trips. Two of them are canvas and the other two are leather. I am quite fond of my Louis Vuitton, and Michael Cromer leather travel bags. The two canvas bags I have are an RL and Marc Jacobs.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I have a few travel bags, that I use for short trips. Two of them are canvas and the other two are leather. I am quite fond of my Louis Vuitton, and Michael Cromer leather travel bags. The two canvas bags I have are an RL and Marc Jacobs.


Any pics of the LV leather bag you're using?

I'm considering a new bag for my next trip and have found two which i like, what are your thoughts on this matter?

Hermés Arion week end bag










Bottega Veneta duffel bag










Cheers,


----------



## beebox

I use a gucci canvas messenger on a daily basis in Singapore,it is very common to see mens with designer bags here.


----------



## Miniature tiger

I'm glad that you've started this thread, Amine! I really wish that I could carry a shoulder-bag with me whenever I go out; I always have my wallet, house keys and car keys in my trouser pockets, aswell as a book in a jacket pocket, glasses in another jacket pocket - and that's before I have even done anything! By the time I get home, I have pockets full of receipts, coins, documents, etc., and it seems amazing to have not lost anything.
Here in the UK, a bag is seen as a woman's accessory, and, although I wouldn't mind being thought of as effeminate, carrying a bag just seems like attracting unneccessary trouble.

Mens' bags are a great idea - perhaps I should have a look for a nice designer rucksack, or something like that?

Cheers, all. |>


----------



## pukematrixx

amine said:


> Any pics of the LV leather bag you're using?
> 
> I'm considering a new bag for my next trip and have found two which i like, what are your thoughts on this matter?
> 
> Hermés Arion week end bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta duffel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


FWIW as I'm not the poster this was directed too, the hermes bag is the clear winner the Bottega has the same look as the others you posted above.


----------



## pukematrixx

Miniature tiger said:


> I'm glad that you've started this thread, Amine! I really wish that I could carry a shoulder-bag with me whenever I go out; I always have my wallet, house keys and car keys in my trouser pockets, aswell as a book in a jacket pocket, glasses in another jacket pocket - and that's before I have even done anything! By the time I get home, I have pockets full of receipts, coins, documents, etc., and it seems amazing to have not lost anything.
> Here in the UK, a bag is seen as a woman's accessory, and, although I wouldn't mind being thought of as effeminate, carrying a bag just seems like attracting unneccessary trouble.
> 
> Mens' bags are a great idea - perhaps I should have a look for a nice designer rucksack, or something like that?
> 
> Cheers, all. |>


I only use mine for traveling, for all that other crap it's why I have a wife


----------



## Toronto Pete

I carry this thing around all the time. I had to have them change the strap though, didn't like the canvas, preferred the leather. 

That's not me in the picture of course, collecting watches would be a perverse hobby even by my standards in that case.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Any pics of the LV leather bag you're using?
> 
> I'm considering a new bag for my next trip and have found two which i like, what are your thoughts on this matter?
> 
> Hermés Arion week end bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta duffel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


I will get a picture of it up later today. I would say the clear winner here is the Hermés. It so understated it's quite wonderful.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I am looking to get another shower kit for at home and traveling. I've been looking, but I haven't found one that catches my fancy.


----------



## MickDaid

I would recommend looking into -property of- bags. They are very casual and urban.... very understated and practical.
These bags are not relatively expensive and are very good quality...

http://store.thepropertyof.com/categories/bags/


----------



## amine

Got This YSL duffel bag today from the boutique, and stopped by Hermes shop to place an order on the Hermes week end bag shown above


----------



## Aliisloo

I'm a big fan of "man purse". Wallet, sunglasses, cigs and lighter, keys, change. It all adds up in bulging pockets. I have Lacoste canvas bag which my wife bought for me to stop carrying a really cheap looking one. 

Only down side is that bag carrying only works in casual clothes, definitely not suit etc. As I carry it across the shoulder. Carrying it on one shoulder side or in hand is just too weird. 

As a side note for WIS. It's very useful when traveling through airport security as I am always hesitant to put my watch in the scanner tray. But shoving it in the bag is very practical.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Here is a quick photo of my latest. I have another I will be picking up this weekend.


----------



## Miniature tiger

Emmanuel Goldstein - that's a very smart-looking bag! White with blue piping is such an elegant colour scheme, and I like the subtle logo too. A good find, my friend. |>


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Miniature tiger said:


> Emmanuel Goldstein - that's a very smart-looking bag! White with blue piping is such an elegant colour scheme, and I like the subtle logo too. A good find, my friend. |>


Thank you. I picked up another weekend bag on Saturday.


----------



## amine

My latest addition, Gucci carry all large


----------



## ieuw

I have a few travel bags, that I use for short trips. Two of them are canvas and the other two are leather.


----------



## Kayakman

I carry a "Klein Tool" leather bag to and from work 12x8" no strap,holds my vernier caliper,Starrett rule,extra pen refills,small writing pad,magnifing glass etc.


----------



## Jakex1

My messenger bag looks the same without the sidepockets. I use it for school.













These duffels is the one I use for short travels (few days at a friends college, visiting the girlfriend)








and finally my gym bag.

The ones I linked are probably fake because I googled them but not mine


----------



## Snowflake

The Louis Vuitton Roadster is usually what I have with me on trips.










Originally bought the Kepall 45 and decided it wasn't big enough so I sold it and bought this. It turns out that you can fit quite a lot in this if you pack it right.

For Daily use the Coach Transatlantic Briefcase


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I haven't posted to this thread in a long time. Here is one of my latest purchases.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scottish Steve

I carry a bag with me every day. It's very unusual for me not to have one. The most expensive one I've got is an Apples 2.2mm cowleather briefcase which compares favourably to an LV equivalent I saw at an LV shop, which was more than ten times the price! For me a std army haversack does the job for most tasks and lasts and lasts. At the moment I'm using a Deuter 850g 35L pack. I find that walking round China with a flashy bag inevitably means I pay more for stuff and people are less friendly. I feel very self-conscious with it.


----------



## tech_controller

I was carrying the LV Tadao but put it up for sale on that famous auction site. It was nice when I bought it in the boutique, but after awhile it became cumbersome and the vinyl er LV leather would dig into my hands on those long walks from the subway to my apartment. The shoulders straps more of a design feature over function...the bag would just slide off. Killer bag that I received tons of compliments on from my metro friends, but in the end, it had to go....I'm still looking for a suitable replacement.


----------



## rochaweiss

amine said:


> My latest addition, Gucci carry all large


Very nice collection of men's bags. Thanks for informative post because I like Gucci brand bags. Gucci has fabulous collection of men's bag and also women's bag. I like designer bags so I use Gucci brand for bag.


----------



## Mattthefish

When I travel I carry a Mulholland Gladstone (made for J Peterman), but when I'm in town I usually carry a JW Hulme green canvas messenger. I was saving up for a Goyard shoulder bag but when I saw it in person, it was far too shiny. Maybe a Vuitton is in my future though.


----------



## Guest

I have one leather briefcase ,you can look at it and give me some suggestion:








2012 New Style Men Leather Coffee Business Briefcase


----------



## flipstah

There are some very nice designer bags but for myself, I tend to shy away from the well-known patterns (i.e. the LV brown/gold monogram). That just says, 'rob me please'.

I like the more indiscrete bags, like Bottega Veneta. If I need to check the bag in, I definitely switch to a beater canvas/leather bag that you can just chuck and not give a fuu- if it gets scuffed.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

flipstah said:


> There are some very nice designer bags but for myself, I tend to shy away from the well-known patterns (i.e. the LV brown/gold monogram). That just says, 'rob me please'.
> 
> I like the more indiscrete bags, like Bottega Veneta. If I need to check the bag in, I definitely switch to a beater canvas/leather bag that you can just chuck and not give a fuu- if it gets scuffed.


Bottega makes some really nice products. I am fond of their cross hatch patterned shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipstah

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Bottega makes some really nice products. I am fond of their cross hatch patterned shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoes are a totally different story. Those are reserved for Allen Edmonds:










This is my dream bag:










Very discrete and classy. All at the same time.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

flipstah said:


> Shoes are a totally different story. Those are reserved for Allen Edmonds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dream bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very discrete and classy. All at the same time.


I have that bag. I picked it up last summer on vacation in Europe. Amine another forum member had posted a picture when he purchased his. I knew I was going to get that bag once he posted pictures of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipstah

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I have that bag. I picked it up last summer on vacation in Europe. Amine another forum member had posted a picture when he purchased his. I knew I was going to get that bag once he posted pictures of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is it holding up? It looks roomy and durable.

Also... Hayek>Keynes.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

flipstah said:


> How is it holding up? It looks roomy and durable.
> 
> Also... Hayek>Keynes.


It's holding up well. I have several other bags so this one doesn't always get used. Depending upon the destination this one might stay in the closet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Here is my latest. I personally think no other company compares to Bally's leather. The craftsmanship and material are the best without going bespoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinning

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Here is my latest. I personally think no other company compares to Bally's leather. The craftsmanship and material are the best without going bespoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that is a seriously nice bag! 
I had been looking at Bally for a briefcase. Glad to hear such a nice report on the quality.


----------



## pbubsy

I'm a big fan of retro, I'm a big fan of overbuilt and of course: I love quality. I use a Saddleback bag.....two actually. A messenger bag and one of their larger bags for overnight or a lighter carry on. Might not be terribly fancy  but you'll definitely have people asking after it. Mine have become pretty beat up over the past several years of use and look all the better for the wear! The more character, the cooler your bag looks. I'd be afraid of nicks and cuts on a LV bag and don't think they'd look so good either. Might not be your speed but worth a look. They're bomb proof and look pretty damn great at the same time!

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/?gclid=CICmht2srrACFSdjTAodDkKSsA


----------



## flipstah

Saddleback makes great stuff! Just too pricey for my blood


----------



## socalbreeze

I have several I rotate in between. LV monogram 55 with strap, Marc Jacobs leather duffe, and a Gucci carryall. I don't know if you can call Bottega discreet. The weave pattern easily gives it away. Bally is another one I like but prefer the vinyl over the leather because it probably last longer without getting it all scratched up.


----------



## amine

My latest additions, got 2 more on the way from Europe (Fendi + Hermès)

Prada deerskin overnight bag










Bottega Veneta medium duffle bag


----------



## flipstah

For you frequent travelers, do you experience issues with customs while bringing these items around?


----------



## Greg31

.


----------



## Snowflake

flipstah said:


> For you frequent travelers, do you experience issues with customs while bringing these items around?


Not yet. My bags or watches have never been questioned when going through customs (I usually carry 2-3 watches with me). What I have found is that as long as you don't raise any red flags (for instance the bag is obviously brand new, and having the dust cover with you even if it isn't a new bag doesn't help) they don't bother you.


----------



## Mize

I am from Atlanta Georgia and man bags are not the norm. However, I have carried one for a few years and go almost everywhere with one. I don't have high end designer bags but I carry either a Roots Raider bag in their tribe leather or I carry a Saddleback Leather large satchel in their dark coffee brown leather. I highly recommend both bags. The Saddleback is very rugged and can take anything you can throw at it and also can be turned into a backpack. It also has a lifetime warranty. The more you beat it up the better it looks The Roots is a simple messenger style, more elegant and very nice leather. The Roots bag always brings compliments from ladies.


----------



## Avatar

I use a basic duffel from JFold and a small leather toiletries bag from Coach. More than enough room for a weekend trip.


----------



## Chromax

I've always liked messenger bags. Started with a Dunhill then switch to a Gucci. Now I have 4 I rotate around. A Hermes (as my main), 2 Gucci, and a EA.


----------



## machine

I rock the LV icare in daimer graphite when traveling and to work.
This holds my macbook, some documents and a book or two along with your everyday accesories. Very comfortable to wear with the shoulder strap.


----------



## mljones99

machine said:


> I rock the LV icare in daimer graphite when traveling and to work.
> This holds my macbook, some documents and a book or two along with your everyday accesories. Very comfortable to wear with the shoulder strap.
> View attachment 783835


I've always liked that one.


----------



## MZhammer

While it may not be designer (and is certainly in a stylistic approach to some of these bags) here is what I use on a fairly consistent basis. I'm also trying to get my hands on the traditional LV keepall.

JW Hulme & Co.


----------



## cmmyyy

amine said:


> Got This YSL duffel bag today from the boutique, and stopped by Hermes shop to place an order on the Hermes week end bag shown above


I love this bag so much!! could you tell me where did you get this bag and how much you paid for it? Do you know the name of this bag? I really want one!!

Thx


----------



## amine

cmmyyy said:


> I love this bag so much!! could you tell me where did you get this bag and how much you paid for it? Do you know the name of this bag? I really want one!!
> 
> Thx


YSL Sac Vavin (in buffalo leather and brass hardware) bought from the YSL Boutique in Hong Kong and is sold pretty much in all YSL stores, i believe the new version is in silver hardware, purchased in 2011 for 17,500HK$ (roughly USD 2,200$) and i believe the actual price is USD 3100$ (checked in HK store a few months ago) but again, Hk retail prices are higher than in Europe or USA.

I found a link for this:

iz Andrew's Blog: Yves Saint Laurent Vavin Black Classic Leather Bags


----------



## 00Photo

I have a couple. I prefer the term man purse. 

My newest:









My every day monogrammed man purse by Tumi. Just the right size!


----------



## xvfasttrip

Wow this thread just reminded me that I have a few LV and Gucci back home that I never wore since I always thought they are... well not menly.


----------



## romnickhudges

I've only 2 designer bags and both are LV bags but I only use it when I'm on a travel for business trip. However, I've a quite good number of bags which are not designer bags or branded bags but they are of good quality. I also love designer bags but these days I'm very much practical when spending. Lucky are those who can afford them any time they want.


----------



## notimeforfools

I've noticed a few posts on the small Wyoming company called "White Buffalo Republic". I have one of their bags. I am always receiving compliments about the bag. 

White Buffalo Republic's shop makes all of their bags by hand in a small shop in Guatemala. From what I gather, White Buffalo Republic is a for profit/not for profit. The craftsmen in Guatemala receive a base salary plus most of the profits from the venture. 

Their bags are truly unique. It appears as though they only make 600 to 700 bags a year and they are VERY reasonably priced. Everybody should do a search for White Buffalo Republic just to take a look. I see they sell some of their bags on eBay. The nicer bags are sold on their own website.


----------



## notimeforfools

I thought I would add a picture from one of their advertisements...


----------



## Coler

Are we all broadly in agreement that these are handbags/purses ?


----------



## div25sec9

00Photo said:


> I have a couple. I prefer the term man purse.
> 
> My newest:


what brand of bag is this? Where did you get it? I want!!!!

Is it a Ford GT or Steve McQueen edition of some sort (the gulf and heaur labels)??


----------



## rm7pr

I'm an LEO and instead of using the typical "war bag" most of my peers use, I use a backpack from Saddleback Leather. Bought it used on EBay about 5 years ago and have been using it daily ever since. This thing is bombproof. I stick my laptop, aluminum posse box and all sorts of other stuff in it and its still holding up as if it were brand new. Plus I get tons of compliments when I'm "working on reports" at my local coffee shop. It might cost you a small fortune to pick one up but it'll last a lifetime. A coworker recently asked me if I'd pass it on to him when I retired (still have 20 yrs to go), I told him no, but my kid will pass it on to his kid when he retires .


----------



## Nats

Coach Brown Bleecker Debossed Stripe Duffle

They're in the outlet shops now for around $230. Retail for $700

They had two sizes I think they discontinued the larger.

This is the smaller one but is a big enough weekender.

View attachment 966862


----------



## thechief

Well Tumi has one mention and I'll make it two. I like the understated look and quality. Plus a great warranty and service.


----------



## amine

Hermès Arion duffle bag, this was actually purchased last summer from Hermès boutique in Paris (Bvd St. Honoré). It's made of soft lamb leather and has 2 compartments inside.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Hermès Arion duffle bag, this was actually purchased last summer from Hermès boutique in Paris (Bvd St. Honoré). It's made of soft lamb leather and has 2 compartments inside.


I have been looking for that bag but can't find it anywhere. The boutique called around and none of the stores have it. I am a jealous man.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I have been looking for that bag but can't find it anywhere. The boutique called around and none of the stores have it. I am a jealous man.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


I know what you mean, been in the same situation when i was looking to buy one in HK after i got the same model in canvas (navy blue) and Hermès APAC replied me that it's been sold everywhere according to their worldwide search apart from one last piece (the one i bought) which was displayed in one of their boutique in the southern part of France, they suggested they transfer it to HK but i was going back to France anyway so i picked it up in Paris instead, the Paris boutique had the same model in black but it didn't look as sharp as the Ebene one i bought, brown is more appealing when it comes to duffle bags IMO.


----------



## JRAH

That Hermès Arion duffle bag is very nice. Wish that I could get one too.


----------



## amine

JRAH said:


> That Hermès Arion duffle bag is very nice. Wish that I could get one too.


Thank you sir! I add a few pics showing the details on the Arion bag for you to have a closer look.


----------



## HaleL

Wow, gorgeous bags, everyone! Amine, that LV of yours is the same one I've been drooling over for the past few weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to add to this thread with a picture of my own bag(if I can ever decide on one).


----------



## amine

HaleL said:


> Wow, gorgeous bags, everyone! Amine, that LV of yours is the same one I've been drooling over for the past few weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to add to this thread with a picture of my own bag(if I can ever decide on one).


You may want to check out the Damier Ebene keepall 55 as it's also a gorgeous duffle bag and one that i'm going to purchase this year. However, the Graphite Damier does nothing to me.


----------



## HaleL

amine said:


> You may want to check out the Damier Ebene keepall 55 as it's also a gorgeous duffle bag and one that i'm going to purchase this year. However, the Graphite Damier does nothing to me.


A little too pricey for me. The only way I could afford to buy a LV would be to buy used and then I would worry about it getting beaten up. High school problems...


----------



## HaleL

Hey all, so I've decided on my approximate price limit on a bag and have come up with these two from Coach. Which one do you guys prefer aesthetically? I'm going to attempt to see both bags in person this weekend.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

HaleL said:


> Hey all, so I've decided on my approximate price limit on a bag and have come up with these two from Coach. Which one do you guys prefer aesthetically? I'm going to attempt to see both bags in person this weekend.
> View attachment 1074894
> View attachment 1074895


Definitely the tan bag. I am not a fan of the Coach logo printed over the bag. Which is hilarious considering I have several LV bags. However, I also like the styling better of the tan one. The legacy collection is very nice. I believe they are using a better quality leather for that collection. I bought briefcase from the legacy collection.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## HaleL

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Definitely the tan bag. I am not a fan of the Coach logo printed over the bag. Which is hilarious considering I have several LV bags. However, I also like the styling better of the tab one.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


Thanks! I was leaning more towards the tan bag but I liked the pockets on the inside of the other. Hopefully seeing everything in person will make it easier for me to decide for sure. If all goes as planned, expect an update Saturday!


----------



## amine

HaleL said:


> Thanks! I was leaning more towards the tan bag but I liked the pockets on the inside of the other. Hopefully seeing everything in person will make it easier for me to decide for sure. If all goes as planned, expect an update Saturday!


The tan bag for sure, i'm expecting the delivery of a briefcase/boston bag in similar color (more orangey in fact, vintage look) from France, will update the thread with a few pics when it lands, it's from Dries Van Noten and is hand made in Italy, i usually narrow my selection when it comes to duffle bags/ briefcases to Prada, YSL, Gucci, LV, Hermès and Bottega Veneta but this incoming one was worth the purchase since it's limited in supply and really looks like it came out straight from the 70's era, and i'm fond of many vintage beautifully crafted things, stay tuned.


----------



## amine

Pics courtesy of the shop owner, here's what i was talking bout.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Pics courtesy of the shop owner, here's what i was talking bout.


That is a gorgeous overnight bag. I love the vintage styling. I have clothing but no accessories from Dries. How is the quality of the bag?

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Jeffza

I carry one of these.

I guess you could say it's canvas (ballistic nylon).


----------



## Skippy4000

I've carried one of these for a while now. Except mine came with a wallet that buckles onto the strap. Great for carrying basic things you will need for being out on the town. Laptop, cords, other electronics, your fragrance, etc.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> That is a gorgeous overnight bag. I love the vintage styling. I have clothing but no accessories from Dries. How is the quality of the bag?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


Will report when i receive it, the shop tenant mentioned in his email it's lamb leather with the handles made of calfskin, hand crafted in Italy and limited supply (they had only 1 in the shop) i came across a picture of this bag on the net (FW 2012 DVN collection) and instantly loved its character, after doing some research since last December i finally found it.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Will report when i receive it, the shop tenant mentioned in his email it's lamb leather with the handles made of calfskin, hand crafted in Italy and limited supply (they had only 1 in the shop) i came across a picture of this bag on the net (FW 2012 DVN collection) and instantly loved its character, after doing some research since last December i finally found it.


I just purchased a LE Louis Vuitton Cup Solent Messenger. I needed a small canvas bag for the beach. I found it on eBay brand new with tags attached. As far as I can tell it's authentic, so hopefully there will be no issues with it. You have incredible luck when searching, or more likely these proprietors love you.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> You have incredible luck when searching, or more likely these proprietors love you.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


It's a bit of both, sometimes when i'm on trip i visit a few stores for shopping and try to establish a good relationship with them, in case they have something in stock that i might like they usually send me an email with pics attached and a quotation (knowing i'm back to HK), OTOH when i see something i really dig on the net, i spend a lot of time searching for it, 9 times out of 10 i can find it.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> It's a bit of both, sometimes when i'm on trip i visit a few stores for shopping and try to establish a good relationship with them, in case they have something in stock that i might like they usually send me an email with pics attached and a quotation (knowing i'm back to HK), OTOH when i see something i really dig on the net, i spend a lot of time searching for it, 9 times out of 10 i can find it.


I have developed that kind of relationship at the fragrance counter at Saks and Barney's. They will call me if something new comes in that is to my taste. I am headed there today as there is a new Frederic Malle that has come out. I forget the name of it as I was given a sample way back in December.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I have developed that kind of relationship at the fragrance counter at Saks and Barney's. They will call me if something new comes in that is to my taste. I am headed there today as there is a new Frederic Malle that has come out. I forget the name of it as I was given a sample way back in December.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


Not sure you're referring to *Dries Van Noten by Frederic Malle Edition De Parfums *if that's the one then you might check it out again, i don't like it (i got 5 samples at home) too powdery for my taste.


----------



## amine

Purchased this today for my coming trip to Europe, TOD'S messenger bag (posted in the shopping bag thread too).


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Not sure you're referring to *Dries Van Noten by Frederic Malle Edition De Parfums *if that's the one then you might check it out again, i don't like it (i got 5 samples at home) too powdery for my taste.


I believe it's a summery OUD, but I can't remember. On my way in to the shops now so I will know shortly.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> Purchased this today for my coming trip to Europe, TOD'S messenger bag (posted in the shopping bag thread too).


Very nice amine, I like the pockets for small accessories.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## mr00jimbo

I'm the odd one out here. This bag has thick full-grain leather, isn't very refined and boy is it heavy. But it's a real head turner. Definitely not something you want to be carrying all day!
It's lighter in color in real life, but I don't have a picture of it where there's not also a gun in the shot (use it as my range bag) and don't want to violate the rules.


----------



## Skippy4000

mr00jimbo said:


> I'm the odd one out here. This bag has thick full-grain leather, isn't very refined and boy is it heavy. But it's a real head turner. Definitely not something you want to be carrying all day!
> It's lighter in color in real life, but I don't have a picture of it where there's not also a gun in the shot (use it as my range bag) and don't want to violate the rules.
> View attachment 1081117


Nevermind, I was able to read Saddleback!


----------



## mr00jimbo

Oops, sorry! It's a Saddleback Leather duffel in tobacco.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

All I need now is the messenger bag to complete the collection. The sales person informed me they are having a private sale next week. There is going to be a nice selection for the sale at 30% off. I've already had them put some items on hold for me.



















Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## VenatorWatch

I prefer discreet looking things of high quality. Anything with its name written all over it is unattractive to me. I feel as if I am paying for the product just to be a walking billboard for the company... 

As far as travel bags, I've always used Tumi for long trips. Day to day I like my Timbuk2 as I can throw it anywhere.... And they have their name written in one small spot... ;-)


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Picked up a small shoulder bag for the summer.










Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## amine

New addition, Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 Damier Ebene.





Next on the list:

Louis Vuitton Neo Kendall (graphite)



Hermès Steve travel bag


----------



## dave81

Not new but i do have the Tom Ford Buckley Duffel Bag.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> New addition, Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 Damier Ebene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list:
> 
> Louis Vuitton Neo Kendall (graphite)
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Steve travel bag


That Hermes is very nice. I have the 55 in graphite. I damaged it on my trip right after I purchased the bag. If you don't mind my asking how much is retail on the Hermes?

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> That Hermes is very nice. I have the 55 in graphite. I damaged it on my trip right after I purchased the bag. If you don't mind my asking how much is retail on the Hermes?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


I recall they quoted me $9600 last fall for the black one and a few hundred dollars more for the Ebene (brown) one, not sure the price went up since then but i'm picking up the Ebene bag on my next trip back home for sure.


----------



## HaleL

Amine, just wow to everything you post.


----------



## amine

HaleL said:


> Amine, just wow to everything you post.


Very kind of you Sir, much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## HaleL

Hey guys,
I've had my eye on a Coach bag for quite some time. I finally got the chance to hold it today and it just felt really light and poor quality. I found this Brooks Brothers bag and it feels really nice. Sorry for the photos, using an iPhone. Bag is a dark coffee color.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

HaleL said:


> Hey guys,
> I've had my eye on a Coach bag for quite some time. I finally got the chance to hold it today and it just felt really light and poor quality. I found this Brooks Brothers bag and it feels really nice. Sorry for the photos, using an iPhone. Bag is a dark coffee color.


The Coach bags can be hit or miss. The Legacy line is very nice. I picked up a briefcase from that one. The BB bag you have there is nice.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Kittysafe

J.W. Hulme Leather Medium Duffel Bag - Brooks Brothers









Made in the USA. Each item is guaranteed for life by J.W. Hulme.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> J.W. Hulme Leather Medium Duffel Bag - Brooks Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in the USA. Each item is guaranteed for life by J.W. Hulme.


I was talking to my boss the other day about Saddleback, and he mentioned J.W. Hulme and told me to look into it. I never did because I forgot about it, but I did now!!!


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I was talking to my boss the other day about Saddleback, and he mentioned J.W. Hulme and told me to look into it. I never did because I forgot about it, but I did now!!!


J.W. Hulme: $1350-$1450


25"W x 13.5"H x 13"D 
8 lbs 
Easy access U-shaped zippered main entry secured by rain/dust flap and 3 buckles 
Exterior zippered end pocket 
Secret interior end pocket 
Rolled leather handles with snap grip 
Detachable/adjustable leather shoulder strap with sliding leather pad 
Leather luggage tag 
Brass hardware 
Fully Lined 
Optional personalization with complimentary embossed monogram (embossed products may not be returned) 
Made in the USA 
Guaranteed for life


----------



## Skippy4000

--Removed by author at request--


----------



## Kittysafe

Fully agreed with you there. Comparing is all relative and ultimately rather pointless.

You have a good attitude. I think I focus on such things because I left home at 15, grew up on the street, 
playing music with friends for money... and have worked really hard to change my life, and that means 
a lot to me and I want to share that.

Jonathan


----------



## Shawnny

00Photo said:


> I have a couple. I prefer the term man purse.
> 
> My newest:


Now that's cool! Nice and manly. For a minute there, I thought I was in some kinda metrosexual thread.


----------



## Kittysafe

This is the bag I bought recently, I absolutely love it, the look, the feel, the function, the space and way it opens, the smell... beautiful life time bag.

J.W. Hulme Leather Medium Duffel Bag - Brooks Brothers


----------



## Paulo 8135

Nothing too extravagant in my case (no pun intended). If I want more than will fit in pockets around town, I use my Visconti.




























If I need some extra width, my cheap Jeep.










If I'm flying, I take another shoulder bag which I believe either my dad or older brother got from some pharmaceutical company or similar. It's deeper than the above 2 which is handy. My 4th bag is a rucksack which I never seem to use any more.


----------



## GregAM

amine said:


> I recall they quoted me $9600 last fall for the black one and a few hundred dollars more for the Ebene (brown) one, not sure the price went up since then but i'm picking up the Ebene bag on my next trip back home for sure.


Wow... amine: your bag collection is worth more than my universe!

I too have noticed men carrying a bag in a few European cities -- now that my attention is drawn to it. Mostly, the bags are utilitarian, however, hardly in the league of what most of you use.
As is mine...






This is the small one for going around town without having to stuff my pockets with things. It can fit my Elitebook too. For more serious days at the office I use... the bigger model. I do have the ubiquitous worn satchels, one of which is permanently parked at the office.

For trips I often use a Gladstone which, happily, just satisfies the airlines' psychosis with sizing carry-on bags (the medical term for this is *CBD*: carry-on bag disorder).:-d

But I must admit that having my hands free is the backpack advantage!


----------



## JRAH

Just got my new Mulberry Brynmore bag! Very nice quality and i love those three locks. I couldn't find that bag in Mulberry store in my home town so I order it to the mulberry internet site. It takes about one week to came to me from England. Next I would like to buy the LV Mick pm


----------



## drewmcd24

Great thread! You guys have some really nice bags. 

I picked up this Prada bag to carry to work a couple of weeks ago. It fits my 15" MacBook Pro perfectly along with a few file folders, a book, power cables and other office necessities. I also really love the organizer pocket in the front.

I looked at Prada bags for the first time about a year ago, and really loved the style and the quality. I couldn't find one I liked that had a shoulder strap and opened from the top (rather than messenger style with the flap. This one came out earlier this year, I think. At least I've had my eye on it since then.


----------



## amine

drewmcd24 said:


> Great thread! You guys have some really nice bags.
> 
> I picked up this Prada bag to carry to work a couple of weeks ago. It fits my 15" MacBook Pro perfectly along with a few file folders, a book, power cables and other office necessities. I also really love the organizer pocket in the front.
> 
> I looked at Prada bags for the first time about a year ago, and really loved the style and the quality. I couldn't find one I liked that had a shoulder strap and opened from the top (rather than messenger style with the flap. This one came out earlier this year, I think. At least I've had my eye on it since then.


Nice, i have a similar one made by the same brand that i carry sometimes to the office.


----------



## Skippy4000

drewmcd24 said:


>


Wow, the black one amine posted is nice, but the brown leather REALLY shows this one off!!!


----------



## drewmcd24

Shepperdw said:


> Wow, the black one amine posted is nice, but the brown leather REALLY shows this one off!!!


Thanks! Yeah, I debated between black and brown, and settled on brown because it would look better with what I usually wear. All the colors are nice though. They have a blue one that's really cool, but a little too loud for me to carry every day.


----------



## shnjb

Amine it's good to see you here.

I just have one ok messenger bag/briefcase made by YSL.
For traveling I just have a few rimowas.
Just last year I was using a backpack.
Just like my watch collection, I'm slowly scoping out some nice bags and things to add to my starting collection.


----------



## amine

New addition, Gucci leather-trimmed holdall bag in medium size.


----------



## shnjb

Nice!


----------



## Kittysafe

I've only seen that Gucci in charcoal, which is why I skipped it, I like that blue!


----------



## Lucaddr

I asked myself, (I am also a fan of men's bags as you), you where resell bag if dislike most?
sorry for my bad english


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Same bag as Amine's from the same shop, but in charcoal grey.


----------



## Kittysafe

I saw it in grey, didn't like it, wanted the blue, can't find it. Oh well


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> I saw it in grey, didn't like it, wanted the blue, can't find it. Oh well


I want blue and will find it. For now I have the grey.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I want blue and will find it. For now I have the grey.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeon.


I just don't have a need for that many bags, nor the desire to spend that much money on them.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Purchased this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## shnjb

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Purchased this a couple of weeks ago.


wow! Lol


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

shnjb said:


> wow! Lol


I always to forget to post over here. If you visit The Cafe and the shopping bag thread you will find some of my weekly posts there with Amine and a few others.

Sent from my messenger pigeon.


----------



## shnjb

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I always to forget to post over here. If you visit The Cafe and the shopping bag thread you will find some of my weekly posts there with Amine and a few others.
> 
> Sent from my messenger pigeon.


Haha okay I will b sure to check it out.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm looking at spending under a thousand for a weekender, leaning towards something like this: whatcha think? 
I really liked that Gucci in blue but can't find it online.








McQ Alexander McQueen Black Coated Canvas Leather-trimmed Weekender Duffle for men | SSENSE

I kind of like this suede duffel as well:








http://www.ssense.com/men/product/ami/brown_suede_duffle/80039


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> I'm looking at spending under a thousand for a weekender, leaning towards something like this: whatcha think?
> I really liked that Gucci in blue but can't find it online.
> 
> View attachment 1226318
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen Black Coated Canvas Leather-trimmed Weekender Duffle for men | SSENSE
> 
> I kind of like this suede duffel as well:
> 
> View attachment 1226323
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/men/product/ami/brown_suede_duffle/80039


I like the leather trimmed MCQ, that's a nice looking hold all and the color goes with anything. The suede is nice but a lot harder to clean.


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I like the leather trimmed MCQ, that's a nice looking hold all and the color goes with anything.


Thanks for the advice, I've been watching your style posts for awhile so feel safe in trusting your judgment. Incidentally, what did you think
of that JW Hulme bag I posted a few weeks ago? ->









http://www.brooksbrothers.com/J.W.-...FC_CJ_VigLink_Brooks+Brothers+Product+Catalog


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've been watching your style posts for awhile so feel safe in trusting your judgment. Incidentally, what did you think
> of that JW Hulme bag I posted a few weeks ago? ->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brooksbrothers.com/J.W.-...FC_CJ_VigLink_Brooks+Brothers+Product+Catalog


It's an interesting looking duffel. I would prefer if it was a bit smaller. I think it's just a tiny bit to large. It reminds me of a doctors carry on bag.


----------



## Kittysafe

True, and I'm only 5'4" ! If I were bigger than 6 foot I think it would be okay though.


----------



## Kittysafe

This one seems nice too, at $500









Leather Duffel Bag - Travel Bags . Bags & Business Accessories - RalphLauren.com


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> This one seems nice too, at $500
> 
> View attachment 1226426
> 
> 
> Leather Duffel Bag - Travel Bags . Bags & Business Accessories - RalphLauren.com


I would take a look at Bally. They make really nice travel luggage.


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I would take a look at Bally. They make really nice travel luggage.


Bally are smaller and 3 to 4x as expensive, doesn't seem that practical or in the price range I'm looking to spend.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> Bally are smaller and 3 to 4x as expensive, doesn't seem that practical or in the price range I'm looking to spend.


Yes, sorry now that I think about they are more than you are looking to spend. What will you be using the bag for?


----------



## Kittysafe

1 - brother's wedding, 3 day trip
2 - 3-5 day trips to New York once or twice a year.

~Thanks


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> 1 - brother's wedding, 3 day trip
> 2 - 3-5 day trips to New York once or twice a year.
> 
> ~Thanks


I would take a look at WANT Les Essentiels de la Vie. They make some really nice duffel bags and their prices are affordable.


----------



## amine

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I would take a look at WANT Les Essentiels de la Vie. They make some really nice duffel bags and their prices are affordable.


I was going to suggest the same brand but then i saw the hefty price tag they come with, i'd suggest picking up one of those COACH when on sale as they'll be at the same price if not cheaper as the WANT.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

amine said:


> I was going to suggest the same brand but then i saw the hefty price tag they come with, i'd suggest picking up one of those COACH when on sale as they'll be at the same price if not cheaper as the WANT.


Good call on the Coach. I forget if it's BlueFly or MrPorter, but I recently saw a WANT duffel for a fair price.


----------



## Kittysafe

Here's a few more bags I see tonight to consider...








Tramontano: $625
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-fb4L006shOT.88B9BL6EWQ








Kenneth Cole: $309
http://www.bluefly.com/Kenneth-Cole...rtible-duffel-bag/SEARCH/326370801/detail.fly








Kenneth Cole: $269
http://www.bluefly.com/Kenneth-Cole...rtible-duffel-bag/SEARCH/326371201/detail.fly


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> Here's a few more bags I see tonight to consider...
> 
> View attachment 1226834
> 
> Tramontano: $625
> Tramontano Leather-Trimmed Duffel Bag at Barneys.com
> 
> View attachment 1226837
> 
> Kenneth Cole: $309
> Kenneth Cole New York black nylon and leather dual compartment convertible duffel bag | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands
> 
> View attachment 1226838
> 
> Kenneth Cole: $269
> Kenneth Cole New York black leather oversized convertible duffel bag | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


Coach Official Site | Shop the Latest Designer ........

Coach Official Site | Shop the Latest Designer ........

Coach Official Site | Shop the Latest Designer ........

Ben Minkoff black leather 'Jim' duffel bag | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands

Paul Smith navy leather 'Brodie' holdall bag | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands

http://www.mrporter.com/product/343454

http://www.mrporter.com/product/381593

I've had a Kenneth Cole bag that was a gift, and lets just say it didn't make it past a couple of trips.


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I've had a Kenneth Cole bag that was a gift, and lets just say it didn't make it past a couple of trips.


Good to know, thank you... checking links now.

~JMB

PS: It seems your Coach links aren't working, but I might be able to get the names from them to search.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm leaning towards the Paul Smith actually and throwing in the travel bag...








PAUL SMITH BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER LARGE TRAVEL DUFFEL BAG - Bluefly, $885, 23'' at widest x 13'' tall at center x 8'' deep; weighs 5lbs.








http://www.bluefly.com/Paul-Smith-black-leather-striped-canvas-zip-travel-bag/p/324857601/detail.fly


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Kittysafe said:


> I'm leaning towards the Paul Smith actually and throwing in the travel bag...
> 
> View attachment 1227043
> 
> PAUL SMITH BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER LARGE TRAVEL DUFFEL BAG - Bluefly, $885, 23'' at widest x 13'' tall at center x 8'' deep; weighs 5lbs.
> 
> View attachment 1227061
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Paul-Smith-black-leather-striped-canvas-zip-travel-bag/p/324857601/detail.fly


I like the Paul Smith. That is a nice bag. :thumbup:

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I like the Paul Smith. That is a nice bag. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


I am glad to hear you say that!


----------



## Kittysafe

Here are the bags I finally went with... the Hulme was too big, I'm only 5'4" and I'm very happy with what I wound up with...

Paul Smith 
black leather striped canvas zip travel bag

Paul Smith 
black pebbled leather large travel duffel bag


----------



## tony20009

amine said:


> Hello friends, was wondering if any forum members use bags for traveling or on a daily basis (i.e tote bags, shoulder bags, etc...). ...in my country of residence (Hong Kong) men do carry bags ... locals have a preference towards Canvas due to its long lasting quality and minimal care, leather is seen every now and then and i have to admit that it's not easy to take care of such material especially when you live in a very humid city (HK). ...
> 
> Cheers,


I work in Shenzhen quite often. My Mandarin is still developing, so I almost always have an English-Chinese dictionary with me during the day and as a result, I often carry this bag (pic 1) when I'm there, though mine is black and the embossed image on the side is from the Marley Hodgson era, as befits a bag I bought in the 1980s. I have several other Ghurka pieces -- a duffel, a garment bag (rarely used any more - it's huge though and comfortably holds enough for a two week trip overseas) and a weekender (pic 2), which I use all the time, even now, some 25 years after I bought it. Both items are also available in leather and canvas. Back in the day when I bought mine, the key factors that motivated me to buy them were:

Can be cleaned with soap and water
Scratches can be removed using a solution Ghurka provided
Leather and canvas was waterproof.
I don't know if they still tout those attributes, but I can attest that they hold true for the items I own.

When I don't carry the Ghurka bag, such as when going out in the evening for dinner and club hopping, I carry a Tumi Padua bag. It's smaller, but still large enough to hold my translator, phone, glasses, and a small phrase book.

I travel a lot, so I have a good assortment of typical luggage, mostly Tumi. I also have a Gold Pfeil burgundy leather duffel bag, but it too is some 25+ years old, and the zipper's currently dry rotted. Nothing special about the design, but the leather is their aniline dyed burgundy that is nearly impossible to scratch (I have yet to find a way to scratch it; normal use won't do it). As you are in the Orient, you may be able to find their products which remain popular in Japan. They are no longer available in the US except via eBay. The products you'll find on eBay via the Gold Pfeil shop are authentic so if you do want them, you should have no concern about buying them.

All the best and cheers,
Tony


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Bought a new laptop bag to go with my Dell Ultrabook.










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

kaongier said:


> View attachment 1269229
> My new dress, is it cute???
> I want to buy a suitable bag with it, can you give me a suggestion???


Lol


----------



## Lazycollegekid

For college and for my new job, I decided that a backpack just would not do and that a shoulder bag would be a better fit. I got this Visconti Messenger and I love it! I'm sure its not LV or Hermes quality but its handsome and it works for me


----------



## Me116

I've been really impressed with Herschel backpacks. The quality of the bag compared with the price is really great.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Lazycollegekid said:


> For college and for my new job, I decided that a backpack just would not do and that a shoulder bag would be a better fit. I got this Visconti Messenger and I love it! I'm sure its not LV or Hermes quality but its handsome and it works for me
> 
> View attachment 1611177


Nice one! I also have a Visconti which I'm now using for college, loving it. (made a post about it earlier in the thread)


----------



## mrchan

I don't know about you guys but I have a few points here to share:

1. I find carrying these bags on a regular day to day basis kinda..womanly..of course that is subject to interpretation. Don't get me wrong, I love a good solid leather briefcase or a nice leather messenger bag, but walking around toting one of these..I just can't abide by it for myself.

2. If you truly travel a lot, do you really want to be lugging around these luggages and not be able to push them or drag them with wheels? I mean if you actually put stuff in these luggages, they become fkin heavy! Do you guys really travel with them? Not far perhaps..

3. Even if you do travel with them, tossing them into a aircraft compartment with other bags and other people thrown .... into that cabin compartment, its gonna get damaged pretty quickly won't it? I for one would be heartbroken if there was to be a nice long scar across that lovely leather if I just bought it. 

Anyway, not looking to step on any toes here, just my opinion thats it. 

Cheers.


----------



## GaryCole

I also have Visconti bag


----------



## kndy

Going back and forth with this Coach Sport Field Bag which is on sale...going back and forth if I want brown or black...I have a black bag already... (indecisive)

COACH Official Site | Shop the Semi-Annual Sale


----------



## DAmpa

I just wanted to pop in here and throw in my two cents since its all about bags!

I was never a fan of backpacks. They tend to be bulky and heavy. And every time you want to get something, you have to take it off. Messenger bags were nicer and easier to get into than a backpack, but one problem I kept running into is the bag would swing over and hit me in the face every time I bent over to tie my show or pet my dog. That got old real fast. Briefcases were out of the question. I hate having to carry things. I'm a busy guy so I need my hands free!

I tried different bags and finally settled on a Man-PACK. It solved all the problems I had with the other bags. No hitting my in the face when I bend over, it's not bulky or cumbersome. The bag itself is pretty light. I also like how the main compartment has a flap that closes with a latch system over top of the zipper so if anyone tries to break into it to steal anything, I'll know before they get too far.

They're supposed to be coming out with a leather line this year.


----------



## kapybarus

I am looking for some nice elegant backpack for 13 notebook and some basic phography gear. Do you know about anything? Thanks


----------



## wk.sniper

amine said:


> Hello friends, was wondering if any forum members use bags for traveling or on a daily basis (i.e tote bags, shoulder bags, etc...). I've noticed myself using more often week end bags lately (LV Carryall for example) and putting away my usual shoulder bags which i've been using for many years, i'm not sure about the trend or the culture in other parts of the world such as USA but here in my country (France, Italy) and in my country of residence (Hong Kong) men do carry bags and brands such as Louis Vuitton, Gucci, YSL are becoming very popular, locals have a preference towards Canvas due to its long lasting quality and minimal care, leather is seen every now and then and i have to admit that it's not easy to take care of such material especially when you live in a very humid city (HK). I'm using my ones mainly for business trips or to the gym but found myself sometimes carrying it whenever i go shopping to avoid bringing more bags home. Would like to hear your experiences and opinion on this matter, is it considered too risky for a guy to carry a designer mens bag in your location? Here are some of mine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


The gucci really looks great


----------



## morg.k24

amine said:


> Any pics of the LV leather bag you're using?
> 
> I'm considering a new bag for my next trip and have found two which i like, what are your thoughts on this matter?
> 
> Hermés Arion week end bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta duffel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


the black is awesome


----------



## payj

Nice bags. 

Amine(all others too!!)....you got the doja, contact Joe Marcellino from JP Marcellino. I had a briefcase made from him he is tooooopppp notch. I've followed you in the high end forum. You only like the best. He makes everything by hand and is the real deal holyfield when considering handmade leather goods. He trumps all the leather goods you can easily buy. Too boot, you have an awesome experience making something with him. His prices are cheap when considering the competition. I think he will blown up soon. 

Sent On The Fly


----------



## Townshend

I have a Louis Vuitton Mon Damier Graphite Keepall 55 that I customized, love it, and use it all the time.


----------



## thomasrhee

My daily bag. ONA Prince Street.


----------



## savagespawn

Waterfield design muzetto
Perfect for a 13 MacBook pro.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward W. Chang

I use Wellington & Cromwell bags. I designed them myself and own the company. Thats an Archimede 39H Flieger in the second photo on a Wotancraft strap.


----------



## walltz

notimeforfools said:


> I thought I would add a picture from one of their advertisements...
> 
> View attachment 904501


wow this is really nice.


----------



## walltz

Shepperdw said:


> I've carried one of these for a while now. Except mine came with a wallet that buckles onto the strap. Great for carrying basic things you will need for being out on the town. Laptop, cords, other electronics, your fragrance, etc.
> 
> View attachment 1077585


Been into this for a while now, makes life a lot more easy.


----------



## Blais223

mrchan said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have a few points here to share:
> 
> 1. I find carrying these bags on a regular day to day basis kinda..womanly..of course that is subject to interpretation. Don't get me wrong, I love a good solid leather briefcase or a nice leather messenger bag, but walking around toting one of these..I just can't abide by it for myself.
> 
> 2. If you truly travel a lot, do you really want to be lugging around these luggages and not be able to push them or drag them with wheels? I mean if you actually put stuff in these luggages, they become fkin heavy! Do you guys really travel with them? Not far perhaps..
> 
> 3. Even if you do travel with them, tossing them into a aircraft compartment with other bags and other people thrown .... into that cabin compartment, its gonna get damaged pretty quickly won't it? I for one would be heartbroken if there was to be a nice long scar across that lovely leather if I just bought it.
> 
> Anyway, not looking to step on any toes here, just my opinion thats it.
> 
> Cheers.


1- I carry my herschel packback daily due to always needing to carry my work laptop. The Herschel replaced a coach messenger and I can def see the "girly" point but it really got old carrying it around. The backpack just makes it a lot easier to carry up and down stairs.

2/3- I'm with you on this one. For true travel it's a hard sided 4 wheel for me, but if me and the GF are doing a short weekend trip then I use a Coach Explorer Duffel bag.


----------



## sgrysdon

Tom Bhin... Fantastic simplicity, and integrated fuction


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R35GTR

I've been happy with the SuitSupply briefcase I use for work.


----------



## WindUpMerchant

Anyone else with a LV 55 (or similar) keepall sometimes wish they have shoulder straps - is it is just my lazy a$$..


----------



## turbojoly

Great looking bag! Very stylish



emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Bought a new laptop bag to go with my Dell Ultrabook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## lsuwhodat

I use a timbuk2 currently but I have been eye balling the Filson bags.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138

Ally Capellino AO Superlight Satchel works well for me, both as a laptop bag and all purpose briefcase/carryall. First company Apple worked with in the category, because of similar high quality and minimalist design philosophies.


----------



## KingSweep

I love my Porte-Documents Voyage GM by L.Vuitton. Dahmier print, classy, goes with everything, and stores away what you need for your daily work and post-work.


----------



## heveymetil

What about a tactical man-bag in Kryptek Highlander camo? My wife says it looks lIke flowers.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

in general I shunned several designer due to the fact that I can their bags at less price by buying directly from their outsourced brands - but I had an carryall once and its really fit the bill of what a bag should be.


----------



## shnjb

Anyone have a nice gym bag that isn't from a sporting goods company?


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Saddleback leather makes my bags these days. Expensive but ridiculously overbuilt products made to last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

hoiboy said:


> Bought a Mulberry gym bag from Mr Porter a few months ago. It has been excellent - can't recommend it highly enough. Stylish, durable (water proof canvas) and fits everything I need for the gym comfortably.
> 
> Picture of it in the wild.
> 
> View attachment 8154954
> 
> 
> In general I think Mulberry makes great duffle bags (but don't get large size for gym work).


how big is the large?
i'm looking to fit a couple of shoes and belt so it has to be pretty big.

but yeah, i'm guessing this is a little too rich for my taste in the gym.
i would feel sad if i scratched a $1000 bag by throwing it around in the gym.


----------



## shnjb

hoiboy said:


> My last gym bag was a Porter duffle - HEAD PORTER ONLINE
> 
> Similar to the above Mulberry bag but a bit smaller, lasted me for 6-7 years and still going strong - I just needed something a bit bigger. Would recommend them as well.
> 
> Tried a Filson duffle recently but didn't like the unstructured feel and the lack of internal / external pockets.


is that a correct link?


----------



## hoiboy

shnjb said:


> how big is the large?
> i'm looking to fit a couple of shoes and belt so it has to be pretty big.
> 
> but yeah, i'm guessing this is a little too rich for my taste in the gym.
> i would feel sad if i scratched a $1000 bag by throwing it around in the gym.


I bought the Mulberry Fleet Holdall - MULBERRY - Fleet holdall | Selfridges.com
It was on sale for about USD450-500, not sure I would buy it at full price but it's held up super well. It's about the size of a medium Mulberry classic duffle.


----------



## hoiboy

shnjb said:


> how big is the large?
> i'm looking to fit a couple of shoes and belt so it has to be pretty big.
> 
> but yeah, i'm guessing this is a little too rich for my taste in the gym.
> i would feel sad if i scratched a $1000 bag by throwing it around in the gym.


Oh and it holds two pairs of sneakers, some gym clothes and water bottle quite comfortably.


----------



## hoiboy

shnjb said:


> is that a correct link?


I previously bought one similar to this one - 3WAY BOSTON BAG｜YUKON｜HEAD PORTER ONLINE
It's about half the price of the Mulberry - it's a good brand, very solid stuff. Bit smaller than the Mulberry Fleet.


----------



## 9tailsfox

Hello I'm looking for belstaff 554 mountain brown bag. anyone has it pm me thanks


----------



## kndy

My bags are as follows: 
*
Primary Bags
*
COACH LEXINGTON LEATHER FLAP BUSINESS BRIEF








Wilsons Leather Executive Collection - Vintage Triple Gusset Leather Brief









*Weekenders*

Coach MBK







COACH MBC Beach Weekender









COACH Varick Garment Bag









*Travel Case*

COACH CAMDEN LEATHER ZIP TRAVEL CHARGER









*Camera Bag:
*
Crumpler 7 Million Dollar Home Camera Bag


----------



## DB040

Wow. I had no idea there were so many metrosexuals on this website.


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

I just picked up this LV 60. I will use it as a carry on for a few up coming short trips. I was looking at Coach and Tumi but my wife insisted on LV. Seems like a great vintage bag.


----------



## oynag

kndy said:


> My bags are as follows:
> 
> COACH MBC Beach Weekender
> 
> View attachment 9177706


This is surprisingly nice. Simple.


----------



## Shawnny

Pretty bags!


----------



## amg786

Brady Bags of UK have a fantastic canvas bag with thick leather details called the 'Ariel'.
its a a trout fishermans bag which is still made in the UK.
comes with a waterproof liner and in different sizes.- i have the small size


----------



## paulhotte

pukematrixx said:


> for travel i use a canvas les essentials bag trimmed with leather, same look as this but black and canvas as mentioned...


Going through the thread, this is my personal fav, it looks simple yet big and classy, like its from the 007 movies..


----------



## Watchguy08

I just got a canvas bag from amazon


----------



## nomking77

I love my LV bag anytime, anyday


----------



## ccl127

Go for a Filson bag.


----------



## abd26

Saddleback. All day, every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Nice


amine said:


> Any pics of the LV leather bag you're using?
> 
> I'm considering a new bag for my next trip and have found two which i like, what are your thoughts on this matter?
> 
> Hermés Arion week end bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta duffel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Coach messenger bag for me.


----------



## arkiemark

I went thru a big man bag phase (mostly canvas monogram LV) when commuting to and from work in the city. Fast forward five years and the only ones I use (occasionally) are the LV Keepall45 in Macassar Monogram and vintage LV Platsac.


----------



## MLJinAK

I read this thread quite a few years ago.... Which began a search - I love some high quality stuff, but I'm not a Coach, or LV type. I'm a less refined type of guy.

Because of this thread, I bought the bag pictured below. Thanks guys!

So - many years of searching the right bag - I found one that fits me perfectly Made in USA by Aston Leather for Allen Edmonds. No weird straps and faux buckles. Lots of functionality with under the radar style.

Just wrote a review about it after 5 months of use. Link below.









https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/all...-made-aston-leather-5092963.html#post50564233


----------



## 7Pines

Filson. Only Filson.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffy

Excellent leather and very practical Hidesign bag








Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

I used a Tumi backpack all through law school, and that thing took a beating (rain, sweat, snow, you name it) and it still looks like new after three years, so I picked up an Aviano Slim Brief in Navy when I started at my firm:

https://www.tumi.com/p/aviano-slim-brief-01033141596/

Our firm, however, gifted the new associates Coach leather briefs a la the one linked below, so I will most likely be using it for the foreseeable future. The leather is buttery smooth and it has all of the pockets I need for my 15" MacBook Pro, iPad Pro, notepad, pens, and accessories!

https://www.coach.com/coach-metropo..._color=JIBHP#cgid=men-bags-briefcases&start=2

I'm sure down the line I'll be itching for a new Louis Vuitton or Bottega Veneta brief/messenger bag though!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sinanamus

I think Colsen Keane has really awesome masculine looking bags. Very well made and lifetime guarantee. Also check out Frank Clegg, also made in USA.


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Look into the Saddleback brand, they have a 100 year warranty and are very HQ.


----------



## Vinegar

I carry a bag almost everywhere I go, have done for years. Bit of a boy scout, 'always be prepared', that sort of thing. Couple of things I've learned:

If it's not big enough to carry A4 documents/magazines without folding, then it's too small to be useful, and it'll look like either a handbag or some kind of specific camera equipment (which is not always a great idea);

If you can fit your essentials (sun/reading glasses, phone charger etc) in the organiser pockets and leave the main compartment free for specific tasks or unexpected items (eg shopping, handouts, clothing) you'll be less tempted to overload it with clutter.

Personally I would never carry a LV or similar 'designer' bag, just not that kind of guy. I have a saddleback leather satchel, but it is too heavy to be practical IMO. I have a few other bags but the ones I like best are:

Outdoorsy/tactical looking cordura messenger bags from quality makers like Maxpedition and Vanquest;

'Smart casual' canvas shoulder bags (cheap on Amazon, some are surprisingly good);

Reporter-style canvas camera bags from the likes of Domke.

All of these have a rugged, practical style and don't look out of place on the shoulder of a typical bloke.


----------



## thetony007

this is for work for me - 
1. tumi leather briefcase style when i want to feel professional
2. leather man purse with just basic stuff (no brand)

i would have avoided option 2 back in the days but seems like perception is starting to change..and i guess it's being seen as more alright now


----------



## RyCheDay

I’ve not been able to adjust to a shoulder strap bag so I have two couture backpacks: a YSL camo gabardine backpack and a Tumi leather backpack. I think the couture features of it make me look more like a professional and less like a student


----------



## SolarPower

For me, for a leather ones I go Saddleback leather (however need to say that I prefer old original products with so-called papyrus logo).









For a lighter bags from a denier nylon and even lighter halcyon and esp. his backpacks I go Tom Bihn.


----------



## watch1440

Have several Tumi, but my favorite is my Alpha Sling Bag.
Wears great on a motorcycle too.


----------



## kip595

Tumi is generally indestructible in my experience (one of their travel passport holder/wallet combos has been my go to for almost ten years without so much as unraveled threads, and I travel a LOT).

For a bag though, my personal favorite is the canvas messenger bag available from Brooks Brothers. Took me six years of daily wear in every weather and climate imaginable to see hard wear on my first, still working on my second.


----------



## Konliner

I have a Dunhill bag that rather looks understated as I don't like attracting too much attention. I like to wear it during weekend or formal occassions, but not for daily use. For daily use, I wear a cheap bag with unheard brand. It has taken a lot of dents and I'm glad it didnt happen to my Dunhill.

Speaking of the bag, the quality reminds me of Audi's leather seats. It just feels posh enough. The stitching though, is rather ordinary. It's not really neat enough.


----------



## nudie

Got this from Fendi friends and family sale last year.. more like a leather suitcase style bag.









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildtmpckjzg

amine said:


> Hello friends, was wondering if any forum members use bags for traveling or on a daily basis (i.e tote bags, shoulder bags, etc...). I've noticed myself using more often week end bags lately (LV Carryall for example) and putting away my usual shoulder bags which i've been using for many years, i'm not sure about the trend or the culture in other parts of the world such as USA but here in my country (France, Italy) and in my country of residence (Hong Kong) men do carry bags and brands such as Louis Vuitton, Gucci, YSL are becoming very popular, locals have a preference towards Canvas due to its long lasting quality and minimal care, leather is seen every now and then and i have to admit that it's not easy to take care of such material especially when you live in a very humid city (HK). I'm using my ones mainly for business trips or to the gym but found myself sometimes carrying it whenever i go shopping to avoid bringing more bags home. Would like to hear your experiences and opinion on this matter, is it considered too risky for a guy to carry a designer mens bag in your location? Here are some of mine hand bags store online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,


I like this Filson tote bag because it's heavy and durable and tough but then again it's a tote bag and tote bags are terrible. The handles are too long to carry like a briefcase and the handles are too short to be carried on the shoulder like a purse. Who carries tote bags and how do you deal with them and do they threaten your masculinity


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

wildtmpckjzg said:


> I like this Filson tote bag because it's heavy and durable and tough but then again it's a tote bag and tote bags are terrible. The handles are too long to carry like a briefcase and the handles are too short to be carried on the shoulder like a purse. Who carries tote bags and how do you deal with them and do they threaten your masculinity


I only carry a tote as a carry on when flying in conjunction with my Rimowa. You can stuff a ton of **** in one, they easily fit under the seat and/or in an overhead. IMHO a grown man carrying a backpack looks like an adult child on their way to grammar school. 

Hartsfield WANT ORGANIC® Weekender Tote


----------



## Seabee1

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I only carry a tote as a carry on when flying in conjunction with my Rimowa. You can stuff a ton of **** in one, they easily fit under the seat and/or in an overhead. IMHO a grown man carrying a backpack looks like an adult child on their way to grammar school.
> 
> Hartsfield WANT ORGANIC® Weekender Tote


Why would you care what anyone else chooses to wear/use? Or do you also judge by what watch they wear and with what?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

The poster was looking for opinions, I gave one. Not looking to flame, just giving my impression.


----------



## GrouchoM

Lastlineofdefense said:


> IMHO a grown man carrying a backpack looks like an adult child on their way to grammar school.


The adult man shouldn't be carrying a backpack. They're meant to be worn on one's back. That's where the name "backpack" derives from. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## waruilewi

TAG Heuer stores carried a line of vintage-inspired distressed-faux leather bags called Grand-Prix that I thought looked quite handsome a number of years back


----------



## Mediocre

amine said:


> Hello friends, was wondering if any forum members use bags for traveling or on a daily basis (i.e tote bags, shoulder bags, etc...). I've noticed myself using more often week end bags lately (LV Carryall for example) and putting away my usual shoulder bags which i've been using for many years, i'm not sure about the trend or the culture in other parts of the world such as USA but here in my country (France, Italy) and in my country of residence (Hong Kong) men do carry bags and brands such as Louis Vuitton, Gucci, YSL are becoming very popular, locals have a preference towards Canvas due to its long lasting quality and minimal care, leather is seen every now and then and i have to admit that it's not easy to take care of such material especially when you live in a very humid city (HK). I'm using my ones mainly for business trips or to the gym but found myself sometimes carrying it whenever i go shopping to avoid bringing more bags home. Would like to hear your experiences and opinion on this matter, is it considered too risky for a guy to carry a designer mens bag in your location? Here are some of mine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



What ever happened to amine? I hope all is well.


----------



## Mediocre

Lastlineofdefense said:


> I only carry a tote as a carry on when flying in conjunction with my Rimowa. You can stuff a ton of **** in one, they easily fit under the seat and/or in an overhead. IMHO a grown man carrying a backpack looks like an adult child on their way to grammar school.
> 
> Hartsfield WANT ORGANIC® Weekender Tote


I have tried totes, brief cases, shoulder bags, cross body bags, etc...

I now carry a Tumi backpack for travel and work. It does not reduce my number of free hands, it is better for shoulder posture, and for every reason other than "fashion" it is a better choice


----------



## debussychopin

I have several backpacks and fanny packs. Backpacks I bring to work and on the short business trip or one or two niter trip w wife or if I go visit my parents home for the weekend.
My favorite is my Bally vintage leather backpack in black. Very nice thick leather and enjoy using it. I'll try to get pic later 

Here


----------



## nsims

I have several by Tumi. They don’t let you down and look amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxxMann1

Sinanamus said:


> I think Colsen Keane has really awesome masculine looking bags. Very well made and lifetime guarantee. Also check out Frank Clegg, also made in USA.


100% Clegg . Best leather goods I’ve ever owned . Made by hand here in Mass, walk right into his factory and can custom chose, leathers, clasps, etc. Not poser euro trash, the real deal.


----------



## cipollawatchco

I recently got a LV duffle bag and it's actually one of the better bags I've had. Durable and sturdy. I am fearful to travel internationally with it because you never know with customs depending on where you are, but domestically across the US I bring it everywhere flying with me.


----------

